# Obama a Muslin?



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

*Obama a Muslim?*

I'm really tired of seeing everyone dancing around the answer to this question. Is there any doubt in anyone's mind that this man is a Muslim? Show me one instance where he has really supported Christians.

Only Giuliani and Walker have come even close to broaching the subject. I read that Walker is being beaten up by the press and Giuliani has started receiving death threats because he questioned Obama's "love" for this country. 
So, tell me I'm wrong and please support that response...


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

You need to read more posts on here as I and several others make no bones about that traitor in the WH being an f'ing muslim along with many of his fellow czars and even his chief of staff bitch muslim. I would be more open if this where in the Bunker forum, but you should still get my drift!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

^^^^^^agreed. Have you not read any posts here? There was even a thread about zombies that got turned into a "Obama is a Muslim" thread.
Whether he is or isn't I don't know. I do know he's an idiot.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh brother. lol


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Any questions?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Definitely something rotten in Denmark here. He is the only Christian I know who spoke about his "Muslim faith". Why spend millions hiding your birth certificate as long as possible? Even then it was flashed. I also look at what we do as opposed to what we say.

What ever your conclusion is, remember that politicians are beholding to some one else for their money and power. These some else's are the ones making the real decisions.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I should have made myself clearer. The people I'm talking about are media and politicians, even the Fox News crew are unwilling to call him a Muslim! It seems that nobody aside from the Prepping bloggers are even willing to talk about it. I figure at this point, we are probably marked as extremists on government's the lists! 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

No doubt...not only is he a muslime but he is one of the [email protected]&ksucking variety.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't believe he is a muslim or a Christian. I believe he prays at the alter of more government, his government, by him and for him.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

oddapple said:


> View attachment 10050
> 
> Any questions?


Wait, so Obama is a Muslim AND a gay 80's dance Troup member! Things are all falling into place now.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Slippy said:


> No doubt...not only is he a muslime but he is one of the [email protected]&ksucking variety.


There may be some here in the same variety as nobama?


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Ripon said:


> I don't believe he is a muslim or a Christian. I believe he prays at the alter of more government, his government, by him and for him.


He was born and raised as a muslime and just as the koran says that lying is ok as long as you lie to non believers. He's lying about being a Christian just like he is lying about loving America. The only thing he loves about America is bring it down to a 3rd world country ruled by muslimes.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, his muslime roots with his bio father and his stepfather Soetoro in Indonesia as well as his communist/socialist (hybrid) ties with Davis, Alynsky his grandparents and others in the Chicago political circles lead us to no other conclusion than he is a muslime. He certainly perceives the US as being an imperialistic invader who has taken advantage of 3rd World crapholes. A liar who freely lies as allowed by islam.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well put Slippy.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know what he is but I know he signed more presidential decrees or whatever you guys call em putting his own policy into play instead of following the proper methods. Control freak to say the least. He has more than doubled your deficit. This is unbelievable. How can any nation trust the most indebted country in the world? I'm not an expert in politics but he is just looking like a puppet setting the nation up for a big fall. 

As an aside I keep getting ads for dating Russian women and Chinese women. If this keeps up I'll have to move to to the U.S. State that allows you to have more than one wife! This way I can keep one at my bug out location and at home!!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Obama only worships Obama, he may be friendly toward Islam but I doubt he is a practicing any faith other than socialism.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> No doubt...not only is he a muslime but he is one of the [email protected]&ksucking variety.


Now Slippy, I'm disappointed in you. Your post would suggest they aren't all that variety. I thought I knew you better.



> even the Fox News crew are unwilling to call him a *Muslin*!


Can someone tell me what a Muslin is? I thought maybe it was a typing error like we all occasionally make but he did it twice in two different posts.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Now Slippy, I'm disappointed in you. Your post would suggest they aren't all that variety. I thought I knew you better.


I don't think the muslime women are...


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I don't think the muslime women are...


Touche'


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It isn't who he is that matters, it what he does that matters.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Seneca said:


> It isn't who he is that matters, it what he does that matters.


Who he is dictates what he does!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

ekim said:


> Who he is dictates what he does!


I thought Valeria Jarret dictated what he does.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Edited by Denton


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

ajk1941 said:


> I'm really tired of seeing everyone dancing around the answer to this question. Is there any doubt in anyone's mind that this man is a Muslim? Show me one instance where he has really supported Christians.
> 
> Only Giuliani and Walker have come even close to broaching the subject. I read that Walker is being beaten up by the press and Giuliani has started receiving death threats because he questioned Obama's "love" for this country.
> So, tell me I'm wrong and please support that response...


Barry is the spawn of Satan, and he supports all of Lucifer's Demons.


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks for all tHe responses and apologies for the misspellings.. Now, I'm anxiously waiting for the results of the FCC's decision on Internet. I see there's no stopping this bunch, so I expect to see insult added to injury. I'm glad that we can count on the Republicans to save us as they have with amnesty and Obamacare!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

> Obama a Muslim?


Has a cat got fur?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss Dog said:


> Has a cat got fur?


No.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> No.
> 
> View attachment 10067


That is not a cat. That is an alien, and by alien, I mean from another planet.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Denton said:


> That is not a cat. That is an alien, and by alien, I mean from another planet.


Looks like a hairless muslime. Big ears like the fearless leader too.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama is not a Muslim, he just thinks he can use them to bring Christians and America down. And from his point of view that makes them ok.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> That is not a cat. That is an alien, and by alien, I mean from another planet.


Dang it Denton. My bad, I meant to post that in the ufo section as first picture of actual alien.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

To be perfectly honest I don't care if bambam is a muslim or a Southern Baptist, he is a threat to the United States and to every American alive and yet to be born.
He is a socialist. He is less than the best example of a human being. He is dishonest. 
He really needs to go away - like into the corn field.
A recall electionor an impeachment and prosecution would be ideal.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If it talks like a Muslim, acts like a Muslim, 
shares time with Muslims, hires Muslims, 
protects Muslims, aids Muslims, bows to Muslims,
honors murderous Muslims, won’t fight Muslims,
lies like a Muslim, won’t salute the US flag,
and is destroying America from with in
he must be the president of the United States,
Barrack Hussein Obama!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I do believe he is a Muslim incognito but i think that is just one part of the problem i believe our government has been infiltrated by the Muslim lobbyists and is dictating American policy i mean really look at the situation you have the worst crimes against humanity since the Nazis were in power and the world is sitting by letting it happen just like they did with Hitler..The Muslim religious leaders are not stepping up and uniting against this evil which tells me they are waiting to see if ISIS can really pull it off. The Christians are crying about it but not doing anything and the world leaders are letting it happen...We will just have to sit back and wait for the one incident that will wake everyone up.. When they commit another 9-11 or another Pearl Harbor then the sleeping giant will be back and ready to destroy them. Obama is a weak. narcissistic, ignorant leader that history will not be kind to and he will be remembered as a Modern Chamberlain who took the civil rights battles back 20 years. What scares me is that i do not see any leaders that are up to the task of making our great nation the shining Light on the top on the hill amidst the darkness or the world. The Career politician is ruining our county....This is just my humble opinion about King Obama and our fearless leaders...


----------



## ARDon (Feb 27, 2015)

I'm not dem nor a republican. I'm a independent who leans towards Conservative & the American Constitutionist. 

This is why Obama is dangerous, and I can not believe how these individuals who voted for him as Americas 1st black President when they never looked into his past. They were too much involved in the fact of having America's 1st black president than what this guy can do for our country. They never knew Obama received a comprehensive course in Saul Alinsky's teaching during his years as a community organizer in Chicago, an experience Obama recalled as "the best education he ever had." Hope & Change he promised, you bet.....it was all about Hope & Change that Obama did, hope his ideology came threw. What many do not know is the fact that Obama uses one of Alinsky promoted method for political agitation, a method for "how the Have-Nots can take power away from the Haves," is summarized in his famous Rule # 13: "Pick the target, freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it." Does this sound familiar how he's running the country, how the 1%er's are demonized along with us gun owners, being more energy independent (XL Keystone Pipeline), and business owners (more regulations & restriction). The problem with this country besides the ones running it is the people. They do not do their homework on elected officals, federal nor state or local. A red flag should of been alerted when Obama was an "Community Organizer". Jonathan Gruber professor of economics and architect of Obamacare was right on the fact that American people are stupid. Look who we have in office and how they fall for all the untruthfulness, deception, broken promises & smoke & mirrors played by this president has bestowed on to us American's not just once but! twice. How stupid is that! Obama's mentor Alinsky told an interviewer, "Now it's up to us to go in and rub raw the sores of discontent, galvanize them for radical social change." Divide & Conquer, by the divide of class economicly, divide by race and divide by gender (women). The ultimate objective is the systematic acquisition of power by a purportedly oppressed segment of the population, and the radical transformation of America's social and economic structure. What is Obama doing is the question?....the goal is to foment enough public discontent, moral confusion, and outright chaos to spark the social upheaval . I believe that is were we are at in todays times. Were a divided nation, were a weak nation & most of all were a confused nation.

I do not even classify this man as a leader and doesn't deserve the title President, but I will call him "Imbecile Obama". Imbecile Obama’s far left, progressive liberal proclivities have a dismantling effect on our economy & our foreign policies on the world stage. Imbecile Obama’s “lead from behind dim-witt” who makes friends with American enemies & craps on our allies with this type of leadership will create a tsunami wave of incoherent, aimless foreign policy initiatives that seriously undermined and diminished American influence as a power within the world creating a vacuum of leadership, and degraded America’s national security posture in the process. This imbecile grew up under the wings of socialists and communist & was raised for a few years in a Muslim country, Indonesia. With this mind set from those who hate American traditions & values seem to be the catalyst for Obama’s bias against America’s capitalism as well as America’s superpower position & military strength that our will to protect our national security interest is in jeapordy. The world today is spiraling out of control by radical Islamic ideologies who quest for superpower status while America under Obama’s leadership has weakened of exerting America’s vital National Security Interest on the world stage. This imbecile major disconnect from foreign policy fuels discontent, fear, hate, and increasing turmoil throughout the world. What is even worst is......our allies, besieged by the growing turmoil, are left in the real knowledge that America’s word can no longer be trusted and any defense treaties enacted with them are meaningless. GOD help us.


----------

